# Replacing my desktop, windows 7 or 8?



## aadityapatil17 (May 8, 2013)

*Hi all, my poor desktop is coming to the end of it's life, and I am going to replace it in a couple of months, with a custom build from a company I've dealt with before.
I actually own a tech copy of Win7 Ultimate Pro which I use on both my desktop and laptop.
I am unfamiliar with Win 8 and my laptop doesn't have the ability to manage a dual boot to play with it.
My question is, should I go for Win 8 on the new system, and if I do, does it network well with Win 7?
Until I can update my laptop which will be some time.
Networking is essential for me, I also run a now extinct card making program that I use for making all sorts of stuff to compliment the jewellery I make. I love, that was designed for XP but works fine in compatibility mode with Win 7. I don't want to lose that one if I upgrade both, have not found another card program that can compete with it.

I'd love to hear your experiences and suggestions.*:smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

First you should never buy a Pre-Built PC from any company. They always come with low quality PSUs and other PC parts.

You should speak to us about building your own custom PC as we will recommend high quality parts and save you much more money.

On to your question...

I like using Windows 7 on Desktops as I enjoy the feel where Windows 8 is more touch friendly and can be hard to use with a mouse.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Windows 8* networks as easily as *7*. Your card program will probably work in compatibility mode in *Windows 8* as well. 
Why doesn't your laptop have the ability to dual boot? If you partition your HDD into Two partitions, you can easily dual boot 7 and 8 
However, If you just want to test drive* Windows 8,* you can use a virtual machine like Oracle Virtual Box or Microsoft Virtual PC and install 8 in a *VM*. Then when your done testing, just delete it. No muss no fuss.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

spunk.funk said:


> *Windows 8* networks as easily as *7*. Your card program will probably work in compatibility mode in *Windows 8* as well.
> Why doesn't your laptop have the ability to dual boot? If you partition your HDD into Two partitions, you can easily dual boot 7 and 8
> However, If you just want to test drive* Windows 8,* you can use a virtual machine like Oracle Virtual Box or Microsoft Virtual PC and install 8 in a *VM*. Then when your done testing, just delete it. No muss no fuss.



Some laptops a desktops come with Secure Boot protection UEFI (Windows 8 Installed) that does not allow you to install another OS. It can be disabled in bios on some machines.

What is Microsoft Secure Boot? An IT Definition from the Webopedia Online Dictionary

Another way of Microsoft dominating the market.


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

I would suggest Windows 8. While some aspects of it are a little less familiar with a keyboard and mouse it is still perfectly usable. Windows 8 is essentially an improved Windows 7, with an additional layer able to run a whole array of new immersive applications, many of which I use regularly. Of course these new applications have some shortfalls such as their insistence on full-screen use, but grabbing a third-party tool (ModernMix from Stardock) can easily have these lovely new applications shoved in windows running alongside your favourite win32 applications. Of course you may not be a fan of the new start screen approach to launching and monitoring applications and notifications, but that can too be readily replaced by third-party tools should you choose to do so. Given that in various areas Windows 8 is simply a streamlined Windows 7 I see no reason to install 7 over 8. In terms of compatibility; for the 99% anything you can run under Windows 7 you can run under Windows 8. The same compatibility options exist.


----------

